# XP Formatieren



## AleX (21. März 2002)

hi,
kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich einfach meine festplatte formatieren wenn ich XP drauf habe?
Wenn ich ne startdisk erstelle und mit der dann in dos format c: eigeben, kommt immmer eine Fehlermeldung, wie ungefähr: "Bad command or file name"

Kann mir bitte jemand weiterhelfen...


----------



## Freaky (21. März 2002)

kommt drauf an welches os du nach der formatierung installieren willst...

ist es win2k oder wieder xp kannst mit der cd booten und wenn du gefragt wirst auf welcher partition installiert werden soll...kannst du die partition entweder löschen oder neu formatieren (ntfs oder fat)

wenn du aber win98 installieren willst brauchste ne bootdisk...
oder eine cd die bootfähig ist (ghost driveimage....)progy einfach beenden und schon biste in der dos umgebung *harhar*

oder benutze die startdisk und führe fdisk aus lösche die nicht dos partition und erstell eine neue..dann kannst auch formatieren...

gruß 
freaky


----------



## dfd1 (22. März 2002)

oder formatiere mit der winXP / win 2k Cd, brich die installation ab und installiere danach win98.

Auch ne möglichkeit


----------



## Confector (22. März 2002)

*dumm ?!??!?*

ich kann dir deinen Fehler bei der Startdiskette erklären:

Wie wäre es wenn du Format.com von einer Win98 inst. auf die Diskette kopierst?


cya


----------



## AleX (22. März 2002)

*...*

also danke leute, ihr habt mir echt geholfen.

Hab das Ganze jetzt mir der format.com von xp gemacht und diese auf die startdisk von xp gepackt.

Also nochmal thanks @ all


----------



## Confector (22. März 2002)

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das mit der command.com von XP deine Partition auf NTFS formatiert wurde.... naja wenne das willst?

cya :]


----------



## AleX (22. März 2002)

ne, habs auf fat32 formatiert...


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

*Ganzleicht*

Hi also diese frage stellen viel 
Aber eigentlich ist des ganz leicht du muss dir eine boot diskette anlegen(am besten von 95 98 oder me)wenn es net anders geht musst du halt eine !!!xp!!! boot diskette erstellen 
1.Wei man eine ertellt
2.Was dann tun

1.  Also bei win 98´und me musst du um einestart diskette auf - =start/einstellungen/systemsteuerung/software/start diskette gehen.
Bei win xp:
-=Rechtsklick auf das disketten laufwerk und dann auf formatieren und dann steht da start dikette anlegen.

2.Du besorgst dir eine win cd und tust die diskette in das laufwerk von dir und die cd in dein boot laufwerk (die cd muss nicht boot fähig sein) meistens (wenn du nich pardizionirt hast)d:
Dann startest du deinen rechner neu und (normalerweise)bootet dr dann von diskette dann kommt ein auswahl menue in dem du mit cd-rom unterstüzung auswählst. Der brauch dann weine weille (diskette ist nicht gerade des schnellste medium) Bis dann nach dem ganzen laden 
a:> da steht da giebst du dan format c: ein und der fragt dich noch mals ob du es auch wirklich tun möchtest da bestätigst du mir j (für ja). Nach dem deine platte dann leer ist giebst du (das laufwerk an in dem deine cd liegt z.b. d dann müsste d:> dastehen und dann nurnoch setup eingeben und das wibnsetup startet 
wenn du mehr  wissen möchtest oder genaueress dann adde mich im icq 
Ich hoffe ich war dir eine hilfe mit meinem roman


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

ups anstat die komischen smilies müsste   ( ohne unterstrich )a_: stehen 
oder d_:


----------



## AleX (24. März 2002)

ok, danke für deine extrem ausführliche Hilfe!  

Wollte nur noch sagen, dass eine Startdiskete von win98 und ME und der von XP verwendeten Dosversion garnicht erkannt wird. Also muss man eine XP diskete nehemen, die allerdings auf den Befehl format c: nur mit Bad Command or File name antwortet. 
Also ich glaub, dass die einfachste Methode die ist, dass man einfach Xp in der Selben partion nocheinmal installiert und somit xp automatisch dazu bringt, dass es die platte formatiert und man eben dann einfach die Installation frühzeitig abbricht.

Ich hoffe, dass das so stimmt.


----------



## Tobi (24. März 2002)

oder so weil wenn du deien xp cd einlegst und du von der bootest dann kann man ja direkt von der auch die platte formatieren


----------



## Confector (24. März 2002)

ihr weißt das eine Windoof 98 Bootdisk die NTFS-Partition nartürlich nicht lesen kann. Isch klar ne. Geht am besten über fdisk. und löscht die partion einmal und erstellt sie neu. Dann ist sie frisch und neu. :] cya


----------

